# Meditation



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Beginning October 1st, I have a new long-term goal: Meditation.

I am going to begin meditating every single day starting October 1st. The first week, I will meditate for 45 minutes. Second week, 50 minutes. Third week, 55 minutes. Fourth week and remaining days, 60 minutes. I will continue throughout the months, and I might go up to three or four hours, depending on circumstance or time constraints. My goal is to get enough experience with meditation in order to theoretically be able to enter the mind-awake body-asleep deep trance state during normal sleeping hours instead of just falling asleep and losing consciousness, whereupon I hope to be able to occasionally induce some powerful lucid dreams at will.


After all, if the real world doesn't suit your fancy, you might as well make your own.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks. I've done meditation a few times now and then, but never as a habit, though I'm hoping to in the coming days.

I've heard that name before. Is that the one who developed the NovaDreamer device?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, 45 minutes. I had enough trouble meditating for 5 minutes haha. I should probably start trying to do it again though.

Good luck.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Cool. I made a laminated card with a few sequential letters and numbers on it that I pull out of my pocket every so often during the day which I use for "reality checks".

I haven't read that book yet, but most of the things I do read are in eBook format because you can usually find what you're looking for pretty easily online.


----------

